# Does GPU wish to shut down free speech on Uberpeople forum?



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Reading through the GPU (Get Picked Up) driver obligations, I feel I need to bring to the attention of those considering trying GPU, one of the onerous restrictions that you may be placed under. Here is one clause possibly inspired by George Orwell or 
Kim Jong-un:

8. Driver Obligations

f. 

 engage or attempt to engage with other drivers to whom GPU provides Services other than through the Application in accordance with clause Driver uploading Bookings to the Application for other drivers; or
So Daniel Rombouts is a very clever, gifted ambitious young man. I guess most business people would strive to have their product number 1 in the marketplace they serve.

My comprehension skills may be challenged here, but that clause means any GPU driver could not engage/ talk to/ ring up other drivers within GPU for a chat. Could he hunt down any driver mentioning GPU on Social Media and terminate their account?

I was a loyal and long term subscriber of GPU. Inspired him along, wrote pages of emails helping him fine tune his app. I would be happy to be reinstated. But the clause above gave Daniel "reason" to terminate my account without ANY warning or discussion because I engaged another driver in an open forum like Up.net.

This "Hitler" clause has cost me huge dollars. The termination has restricted my trade and his actions motivating me to reach out to others caused my wife anxiety over the $1000s of dollars I was regularly owed past 30 days. (His OWN stated obligations to HC drivers was that they would be paid within 30 days)

It's a great app, spoiled by bad management practices.

I hope Daniel comes out from under his rock, apologises to me and my wife, reinstates my account and moves ahead with a attitude of respect towards his workforce who are the ones that "drive" his success. He should also delete ridiculous clauses like that above.

To drivers out there, I'd like a little help with this if he doesn't man up and answer my questions. (Instead of running to lawyers Daniel, go speak with S West for some guidance).


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> But the clause above gave Daniel "reason" to terminate my account without ANY warning or discussion because I engaged another driver in an open forum like Up.net.


Personally then, for having this clause and then USING IT, I hope GPU fails.... Thats a really low blow to do to you, and a even lower one to put on its 'users'.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

What a terribly written document:

https://gpu.travel/common/index_driverterms.php

Got typos?! It's hard to believe this was actually drafted by a lawyer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LevelX said:


> Personally then, for having this clause and then USING IT, I hope GPU fails.... Thats a really low blow to do to you, and a even lower one to put on its 'users'.


Hi LevelX, yeah I guess you can tell I'm feel gutted by Daniel. But I don't wish him and GPU failure, only to take a humility pill and treat his workforce with a little respect and regard.

What really really staggers me is the duplicity. Here is GPU using a fantastic drivers forum such a Uberpeople.net to get his message out, but if you sign up and then express a viewpoint or seek some other drivers help with an issue dealing with GPU, the Daniel states in his driver obligations that he can (and has to me) terminate your account

You live and learn


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberDriverAU said:


> What a terribly written document:
> 
> https://gpu.travel/common/index_driverterms.php
> 
> Got typos?! It's hard to believe this was actually drafted by a lawyer.


Yeah, I was surprised how many year 6 typos there are.

Perhaps it reflects the intellectual age of the writer.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Reading through the GPU (Get Picked Up) driver obligations, I feel I need to bring to the attention of those considering trying GPU, one of the onerous restrictions that you may be placed under. Here is one clause possibly inspired by George Orwell or
> Kim Jong-un:
> 
> 8. Driver Obligations
> ...


it appears to be in my opinion an uneccessary clause as they are reachingout on this forum to recruit drivers. This naturally causes online discussion.
Syd when GPU and yourself parted ways was it in accordance with Section 18?
*18. Dispute Resolution*

 If a dispute arises between the parties, the complainant must send a written notice to the other party setting out the nature of the dispute, what outcome the complainant wants and what action the complainant thinks will settle the dispute.
 The parties must then try and resolve the dispute by mutual negotiation.
 If the parties are unable to resolve the dispute within 21 days of the date of receipt of the written notice, any party may by notice in writing, advise the other party or parties that it seeks to have the dispute resolved by mediation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ben Hall said:


> it appears to be in my opinion an uneccessary clause as they are reachingout on this forum to recruit drivers. This naturally causes online discussion.
> Syd when GPU and yourself parted ways was it in accordance with Section 18?
> *18. Dispute Resolution*
> 
> ...


Wow! I wonder if simple email requests for explanations would count.

I NEVER got 21 days, just woke up one day and found I didn't have access.

For a Bushranger you have a good eye for detail!


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Reading through the GPU (Get Picked Up) driver obligations, I feel I need to bring to the attention of those considering trying GPU, one of the onerous restrictions that you may be placed under. Here is one clause possibly inspired by George Orwell or
> Kim Jong-un:
> 
> 8. Driver Obligations
> ...


To set this thread straight -

You are taking this clause completely out of context - this relates to "Driver uploading Bookings" which is where Limousine operators utilise GPUs network of drivers in order to provide service for their clients where they aren't available (either in their current city or offering clients transfers interstate).

The "restriction of free speech" garbage Sydney Uber is referring to is as follows;

1. Sydney Uber who is based in Sydney books in a transfer in Perth via GPU (similar to a client except the driver sets the rate they wish to pay)
2. GPU takes 5% of this transaction for facilitating invoicing and payment, and as recognition of the network it has provided.
3. Next time Sydney Uber books in Perth he calls the driver direct to circumnavigate paying GPU 5%.
4. The driver in Perth feels uncomfortable as he gets regular work from GPU and doesn't want to put that in jeopardy. He then advises us of Sydney Ubers actions which are a clear breach of understood terms and conditions. On this occasion Sydney Uber is given a lifeline and allowed to continue operating.
5. A number of months later, it is stumbled upon that Sydney Uber is badmouthing GPU on another forum of drivers.
6. Sydney Ubers account is later suspended and because he believes he is poorly done by - he broadcasts a bunch of garbage on a forum of people who have no understanding of the situation in order to undermine GPU efforts to expand.

GPU is a Business and not an App - When people do Business together should have a mutual respect for each other.

If you intend to do business with another party -I do not accept that someone can undermine their business model by taking their income, and badmouthing them on public forums - but then complain when your account is terminated and demand reinstatement.

Sydney Uber - I am sure that if Uber read some of your posts and identified you they would also suspend your account.

I'm not going to go back on forward on the issue here - but if anyone is interested in joining and wants to discuss any concerns prior to doing so please feel free to call me on 0412028588.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel Rombouts said:


> To set this thread straight -
> 
> You are taking this clause completely out of context - this relates to "Driver uploading Bookings" which is where Limousine operators utilise GPUs network of drivers in order to provide service for their clients where they aren't available (either in their current city or offering clients transfers interstate).
> 
> ...


Hello Daniel

It's great to see you actually appear and engage to refute what I've said

The Perth incident is not the one you referred to as to why my account was terminated. Why don't you tell all here how many faultless jobs I completed for GPU, how many Commissions you earned from my work over the years. I challenge you to produce statistics that show I haven't supported you loyally

The Perth incident stemmed from a client requiring an additional service at short notice- you were not immediately available, nor could I be 100% certain that if I did go via the app the client would get the same driver. to ensure the original driver there would get extra transfer so I called him direct. Satisfying a clients needs. But you felt that your 5% commission was more important and then any other concern. One job out of dozens, maybe 100s I've offloaded through GPU and you jump down my throat- I couldn't reach you on the day Daniel!

Daniel Rombouts I am willing to forgive you and your breaches of the obligations you state you will fulfill to drivers. If you can't find it in your soul to show just a little understanding of how tough it is out here, and what it really means to a full-time professional in having a work source cut-off for the wrong reasons then like I suggested earlier, go and talk with your friend Steve. Or we can have lunch today, my shout at Cala Luna Nth Sydney 100pm.


----------



## UberPig (Jan 4, 2016)

Id like to find out the outcome of this one..........


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel Rombouts said:


> To set this thread straight -
> 
> You are taking this clause completely out of context - this relates to "Driver uploading Bookings" which is where Limousine operators utilise GPUs network of drivers in order to provide service for their clients where they aren't available (either in their current city or offering clients transfers interstate).
> 
> ...


Oh Daniel! Please post the screenshot of my "alleged" bad-mouthing of GPU on the other forum. Go on! It will only show the world how thin-skinned you are, how dismissive of a sub-contractor's desire to be paid on time, and how cruel you have been to my wife.

Let's end this today Danny Boy, meet me for lunch as I have invited you earlier.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberPig said:


> Id like to find out the outcome of this one..........


Yeah, so do I!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Look, maybe I've been out of line in this thread. I shall call upon some good folk on this forum to see if asking Daniel to lunch to sort this out is way out of line

Instyle Realityshark Tx rides chi1cabby Fuzzyelvis Optimus Uber Casuale Haberdasher Bart McCoy Actionjax Thelma & Louise (T&L) UberPlates

If you have a little spare time guys and girls, please review the recent reparteé and help a young man, who has a better App than Uber and great potential in the app marketplace. I really want GPU to succeed, if he treats drivers with respect and consideration the world is at his feet

What I'm standing up for is a little acceptance from propeller-heads like Daniel and managers at Uber is that until there are driverless cars, then there is a human interface between their technology and riders. It's drivers who provide the coal face service to the client.

Whilst drivers are required, flexing legal muscle isn't gonna do a reputation very well.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Inviting Daniel Rombouts to lunch isn't inappropriate or out of line; however, BOTH of you airing your dirty laundry in public doesn't look good on either of you.

Particularly not a good look for you Sydney Uber is the name calling.

As for causing your wife anxiety, you solely bare that responsibility for allegedly violating GPU policy. Man up don't use your wife's anxiety as tool to garner support.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> Inviting Daniel Rombouts to lunch isn't inappropriate or out of line; however, BOTH of you airing your dirty laundry in public doesn't look good on either of you.
> 
> Particularly not a good look for you Sydney Uber is the name calling.
> 
> As for causing your wife anxiety, you solely bare that responsibility for allegedly violating GPU policy. Man up don't use your wife's anxiety as tool to garner support.


Thanks for the input Beur, I'll be first to admit I was out of line with the name calling- I've been duly chastised by the moderator and I apologise to Daniel.

Daniel has unfortunately said he wasn't available for lunch, and wouldn't be discussing it any further. This is unfortunate as this place is a top Italian restaurant that cooks up the yummiest pastas and pizzas. I've just had a burger at the car wash which I could've done without! I assured Daniel via text that I would always have my door open for him. But, If he chooses this level of human interaction then so be it.

The anxiety I refer to happened months before I was terminated. My wife who handles accounts had not been telling me how overdue GPU had become. I began wondering why we were struggling. After a number of unheedered requests to Daniel I get a unsolicited call from another driver about his difficulties.

I get worried about how secure my payment was and ask on another local Sydney HC forum if anyone has shared my experience. There was one response in negative assuring me that he was paid within 2 weeks for a job done about 6 months prior. Okay good news, so why was I being used as GPU's own private bank? It added up to $1000s


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Thanks for the input Beur, I'll be first to admit I was out of line with the name calling- I've been duly chastised by the moderator and I apologise to Daniel.
> 
> Daniel has unfortunately said he wasn't available for lunch, and wouldn't be discussing it any further. This is unfortunate as this place is a top Italian restaurant that cooks up the yummiest pastas and pizzas. I've just had a burger at the car wash which I could've done without! I assured Daniel via text that I would always have my door open for him. But, If he chooses this level of human interaction then so be it.
> 
> ...


Depending on whether or not you want to go down this avenue, it may be worthwhile getting some legal advice as to whether or not you are actually an employee of Daniel. If you legally are an employee, then perhaps you have grounds for an unfair dismissal case. I'm sure Daniel will point to his poorly written driver contract and say "not a chance in hell of that!", but in actual court cases involving the whole employee vs independent contract question, our courts have consistently held that the contract isn't the final word on what the relationship between two parties actually is, even where *both* parties have initially believed the relationship is one of principal/independent contractor. The onus is on Daniel to engage workers in a manner appropriate to the label he's chosen to give them, and if there's a rift between reality and contract, fortunately reality wins out in our court system (on this issue at least).


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Without getting into the finer detail of what exactly transpired, I hope the avenue of communication or mediation was exhausted first.

I will add, deactivation without notice or recourse is of great concern to Uber drivers and prospective ride-sourcing drivers. 

Clause 8.F.1 appears somewhat open to interpretation as the first half of the point/sentence is rather clear cut, however it does mention "in accordance with driver uploading booking clause". This is something Daniel may wish to reassess with legal to prepare a more cut more clause.


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

I would like to address the moral, integrity and ethical issues that have been raised here.

Sydney Uber has always contributed freely to this forum; he has not only educated, advised, and made himself available to those that have sort out his advice, he has also assisted you Daniel, in the development, and growth of your business, of which Syd has praised in the past. Many would not give their time and experience so freely.

There are a couple of issues that I wish to raise.

Firstly; it appears to me that Sydney Uber has posted this in sheer and utter frustration, as this issue has been unresolved. I can understand his frustration in this matter. Syd has also publicly apologised for some of his statements in this post.

Secondly and most disturbingly; Daniel this is a thinly veiled threat.


Daniel Rombouts said:


> Sydney Uber - I am sure that if Uber read some of your posts and identified you they would also suspend your account.


This would be both a highly unethical and vindictive action. Certainly that action would not be respected by anyone on this forum and is potentially very damaging to your business.

I have extracted a section from an interesting article from the St James Ethics Center, an interview with Simon Longstaff. http://www.ethics.org.au/on-ethics/...ess-ethics-for-the-21st-century-—-an-intervie

_d) *Trust and brand legitimacy*
A further issue will be an increase in challenges about the legitimacy of institutions and even of brands. Questions of legitimacy go beyond those of trust. When trust declines, the loss can be offset by investing in (usually costly) methods of verifying and enforcing agreements. On the other hand, when legitimacy is lost - people will not deal with you under any circumstances or at any cost. The move from issues of 'trust' to issues of 'legitimacy' is part of what I think is the creation of a new commercial 'ecology of meaning' in which businesses are less defined by what they do then by what they stand for. _

For anyone starting, maintaining or growing a business I can strongly recommend the courses by the St James Ethics Center http://www.ethics.org.au/corporate-services/professional-services/ethical-leadership http://www.ethics.org.au/corporate-services/professional-services/ethics-at-work

They also have a free national helpline http://www.ethics.org.au/ethi-call/ethi-call to guide you through ethical decisions.

Daniel Rombouts I would suggest that you contact a respected ethical workplace relations lawyer to rewrite your agreement. Sadly you get what you pay for with lawyers - spelling mistakes included.

Daniel Rombouts - the industry is in dire need of an ethical, moral and principled company that operates with integrity and full transparency. 
Work to make that your business model. The industry has been mired for too long with shonky operators.

Sydney Uber has reached out to you and has offered to meet with you on neutral territory, an offer which so far you have declined to take up.

I would suggest that you both get in contact privately to arrange a meeting on neutral territory at a time convenient to you both.

Please enter into this with an open mind, *without* involving lawyers (who happen to rub their pudgy fingers together in glee) to discuss, negotiate and resolve this issue, which can be easily done, so that you can both move forward.

Wishing you both the very best in resolving this issue.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Thelma & Louise (T&L) said:


> I would like to address the moral, integrity and ethical issues that have been raised here.
> 
> Sydney Uber has always contributed freely to this forum; he has not only educated, advised, and made himself available to those that have sort out his advice, he has also assisted you Daniel, in the development, and growth of your business, of which Syd has praised in the past. Many would not give their time and experience so freely.
> 
> ...


Very good advice T & L! I do hope Daniel takes on what you say in a spirit of reconciliation.

Me and my family have suffered enough from this arbitrary action he took after I simply asked other drivers questions regarding his payment protocols.

I was assured on that forum he stuck to his obligations by one other driver. That was good enough for me and I didn't pursue it on any other forum until it was clear he wasn't reviewing his decision. 1 post shattered 4 years of support. That's why I'm here.

Please Daniel don't go on this way! Reinstate my access, all my offload credits and apologise to me and my Wife. Then I will resume my position as greatest fan and advocate- (unless criticism is due and constructive)


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

I concur, please Daniel Rombouts and Sydney Uber, stop posting here (or publicly) and either meet like mature business partners, or as per reading the agreement, arrange for mediation with an independent third part mediation organisation. Then we will hopefully see a post from both of you outlining the results.
There are a lot of Uber drivers who have a great dis-like for the way Uber can randomly cancel a drivers account without notice, and without transparency. If GPU can one-up Uber on this, then it is definitely just another reason to drive for GPU instead (or as well) Uber....


----------



## M450n86 (Jan 6, 2016)

Only one thing comes to mind when reading this and is a quote from a very successful business person:
"If you want a successful business, your people must feel that you are working for them—not that they are working for you.” - Sam Walton, founder Walmart


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Daniel Rombouts said:


> If you intend to do business with another party -I do not accept that someone can undermine their business model by taking their income, and badmouthing them on public forums - but then complain when your account is terminated and demand reinstatement.


I hired an Airtasker today and at the end of the job he gave me a card and said to call him directly next time. Is that okay behaviour? I think it's fine. If the platform offers a great service I'll book through Airtasker otherwise why shouldn't contractors be able to promote themselves? He did it professionally and wasn't undermining Airtasker in my opinion.


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Is that okay behaviour?


No, I think you'll find its against the terms of service to try 'and bypass' Airtasker. Now or in the future.



Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> He did it professionally and wasn't undermining Airtasker in my opinion.


Well he has undermined Airtasker... By trying to cut them out.

If you sold a service and a subcontractor doing the work said to your client, next time, come direct to me for a better deal. Would you get upset with them? Of course you would!


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I hired an Airtasker today and at the end of the job he gave me a card and said to call him directly next time. Is that okay behaviour? I think it's fine. If the platform offers a great service I'll book through Airtasker otherwise why shouldn't contractors be able to promote themselves? He did it professionally and wasn't undermining Airtasker in my opinion.


If he agreed with Airtasker that he wouldn't act that way when he signed up then I would say he is doing the wrong thing.

The cost of acquiring you as a customer from Airtaskers perspective may not have been recouped from the one engagement you had which if you then take the business offline would not be covering the cost or supporting the growth of Airtasker business.... You as a customer might not feel obligation however a supplier given work opportunities by Airtasker should respect the opportunity they were given and reciprocate accordingly in my view.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Daniel Rombouts said:


> If he agreed with Airtasker that he wouldn't act that way when he signed up then I would say he is doing the wrong thing.
> 
> The cost of acquiring you as a customer from Airtaskers perspective may not have been recouped from the one engagement you had which if you then take the business offline would not be covering the cost or supporting the growth of Airtasker business.... You as a customer might not feel obligation however a supplier given work opportunities by Airtasker should respect the opportunity they were given and reciprocate accordingly in my view.


In the case of Airtasker, this man cannot perform all the tasks I need so I will and do continue using Airtasker because every task requires someone with different skills. In your case though I can understand that you want to keep drivers in the system. Basically I think it's like this: if the freelancer feels fairly remunerated and respected by the system they will be loyal. If they feel they are being ripped off or exploited then they might start cutting corners. I think Airtasker only charges 15% which seems fair. Uber does virtually the same thing in that they connect people but charges 25%. Actually many businesses that we all use each day were started by employees who saw their bosses take all the reward for their work.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

WollyDriver said:


> I concur, please Daniel Rombouts and Sydney Uber, stop posting here (or publicly) and either meet like mature business partners, or as per reading the agreement, arrange for mediation with an independent third part mediation organisation. Then we will hopefully see a post from both of you outlining the results.
> There are a lot of Uber drivers who have a great dis-like for the way Uber can randomly cancel a drivers account without notice, and without transparency. If GPU can one-up Uber on this, then it is definitely just another reason to drive for GPU instead (or as well) Uber....


Well, I guess it's just too much to expect a TNC operator, Hillsong member to actually engage with another Human who he has unduly caused hardship.

This is what staggers me about this business, the cold-hearted attitude that develops from the superiority complex propeller-heads have over a workforce. No respect or regard for people who help line their pockets. Just a insular belief that because THEY set the terms and conditions then they play God.

Daniel's charges against me show how thin a line you tread when signed on with GPU. How duplicitous he can be in offering some drivers 4 week payments and others 2, whilst delaying mine well past 4 weeks. He has refused Thelma & Louise (T&L) advice.


----------



## Daniel Rombouts (Mar 4, 2016)

WollyDriver said:


> I concur, please Daniel Rombouts and Sydney Uber, stop posting here (or publicly) and either meet like mature business partners, or as per reading the agreement, arrange for mediation with an independent third part mediation organisation. Then we will hopefully see a post from both of you outlining the results.
> There are a lot of Uber drivers who have a great dis-like for the way Uber can randomly cancel a drivers account without notice, and without transparency. If GPU can one-up Uber on this, then it is definitely just another reason to drive for GPU instead (or as well) Uber....


Hi Wolly,

I understand what Sydney Uber is communicating he has not had a fair go, however please be aware that I have met with him personally for 1 hour and discussed the situation about a month ago prior to any post on this forum.

He is simply unsatisfied with our response and seems is using the forum as a place drag us down.

As a result you will notice there has been little response other than a few comments aimed to protect our brand from someone reading these posts and getting a mispresentation of GPU. People need to understand there is more than meets the eye - and not form an unfavourable view of our business from reading some of these thread comments.

We do have firm expectations as a business as we are building a brand, but believe we are also fair and reasonable people to deal with.


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

Daniel Rombouts 
I understand that, and obviously neither of you want to air the entire dirty laundry (and I don't believe you should), so it is hard for us outsiders to know what to think. As I've noted before, if you have tried negotiation, then I would suggest the following:
1) If there is a disagreement on payments, but some portion is agreed, then pay the agreed portion, and then continue to work towards a solution on the rest.
2) Use a third party commercial dispute resolution service, I think dept of fair trading may offer some option, or some other services exist. This third party may be able to convince one (of both) of you that some of what you want and/or offering is unreasonable, and you may come to an agreement.
3) Use the small claims court (assuming the amount of money fits into their realm). They will force you to attempt dispute resolution as well, (if it was already done you might be able to skip it), otherwise the issue will be decided for you both.

I think the problem for GPU is that you don't want someone running around bad-mouthing you, at the same time you can't give away money just because someone whinges publicly.

A reminder to others thinking of working with GPU is that Sydney Uber is only one voice, we haven't heard anyone else complaining about them, and even Sydney Uber seems to be (sometimes) having positive things to say. Equally, GPU may not piss off everyone at the same time, and restrictive social media terms and conditions could be preventing others from complaining. I really would like to see GPU and Sydney Uber resolve the matter, but one issue is that the bridge might have been burned, and they may not want to work together in the future anyway.

Either way, best of luck to you both.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Where is this situation at now?
Have the parties had a meeting of the minds and sorted their differences?
I think there are a lot of posters on this forum, be they visible or otherwise, who are looking to step up and out of the Über preschool and move into the real personal transportation business. I believe alternatives are often actively examined and it would be fitting to know the outcome of the issues in the preceding posts.

Were the issues resolved? Are both parties again working together?
Or perhaps more importantly, have the problems been overcome to such an extent that some mutual trust has been regained?
.


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

"it is stumbled upon that Sydney Uber is badmouthing GPU on another forum of drivers"

is "stumbled" upon a word they use in a kangaroo court where someone appoints themselves judge and jury?


----------



## Ant of Uber (Feb 11, 2017)

A major point that seems to have been glossed over.. Did GPU comply with the terms of its own contract, in going through the dispute resolution terms of its contract ???


----------

